# Driver For Bluetooth Headset



## naneem (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi,
 i'm usinig windows7 home basic. My bluetooth headset- iBall Lappie(i Ball Groovy) is not getting connected properly. the drivers provided cannot hel properly! Please Help!
-- Dell Inspironn-i3


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 29, 2011)

Uninstall and reinstall them 


> cannot *hel* properly!



What does the highlighted word mean  ?


----------

